# Penses-tu que / Est-ce que tu penses que + mode



## chickenhelene

Mes amis et moi revisons en ce moment pour un examen, et nous ne sommes pas d'accord au sujet de cet exemple:

"Est-ce que tu penses qu'il soit possible?"

"Est-c que tu penses quil est possible?"

Nous savons que le deuxieme est correcte, mais peut-on dire le premier pour donner une difference de sens subtile ou ce n'est jamais necessaire?

Votre aide serait bien apprecie!

Helen x

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## morethanchance

Je pense qu'il est le deuxième. On utilise 'soit' quand on doute quelquechose, par exemple 'tu ne penses pas qu'il soit possible?'


----------



## zaby

Seule la deuxième est correcte.

Si on veut ajouter une nuance de doute, on peut utiliser un conditionnel
"Est-ce que tu penses qu'il serait possible?"

Pour reprendre ce que dit Morethanachance, effectivement, le subjonctif est obligatoire après la forme négative
"tu ne penses pas qu'il soit possible..."

Mais je m'interroge pour la forme interrogative négative :
Je pense qu'on peut dire : "Est-ce que tu ne penses pas qu'il est possible... ?" ou bien "Est-ce que tu ne penses pas qu'il soit possible... ?" mais je ne suis pas sûre. Quel est l'avis des autres francophones ?


----------



## SNTB99

both sentences are correct. it now depends on your own context.
the second one refers to "probability"
je cherche quelqu'un qui *peut* m'aider
je cherche quelqu'un qui *puisse* m'aider (_I am sure to find someone for help)_


----------



## Agnès E.

La première phrase pourrait être valable dans une construction négative impliquant une affirmation :

*Mais tu ne crois pas que ce soit possible, alors ?*

Ce qui veut dire : _si j'ai bien compris, pour toi ce n'est pas possible. Ai-je bien compris ? tu me le confirmes bien ?_

Je ne parviens pas à penser à une autre possibilité.


----------



## Orli

Je pense que pour utiliser le subjonctif, il est préférable de modifier un peu la structure de la phrase:
    Penses tu qu'il soit possible...
ex_enses tu qu'il soit possible qu'il vienne ?  _

Avec le "est ce que " l'utilisation du présent ( est ) est plus appropriée.

Quelque soit la forme utilisée le sens reste le même.

Orli.


----------



## timpeac

zaby said:
			
		

> Seule la deuxième est correcte.
> 
> Si on veut ajouter une nuance de doute, on peut utiliser un conditionnel
> "Est-ce que tu penses qu'il serait possible?"


 
Et Zaby, si à la place d'"est-ce que" on utilisait "pensez-vous" ?

Pensez-vous que ce soit possible ?

Ça va ou non ?

J'ai recherché sur google la phrase "pensez-vous que" et il me semble qu'on utilise le subjonctif et l'indicatif après pensez-vous.

Par exemple, ce site -

http://www.testezvous.net/Que,pensez,vous,des,rats,domestiques,-rep-17.html

Là nous voyons -

Pensez vous qu'un rat* puisse* se domestiquer 
 Pensez vous que le rat* est* un animal méchant 
Pensez vous que le rat *peut *avoir sa place

Qu'est-ce que la différence de nuance ?


----------



## zaby

timpeac said:
			
		

> Et Zaby, si à la place d'"est-ce que" on utilisait "pensez-vous" ?
> 
> Pensez-vous que ce soit possible ?
> 
> Ça va ou non ?


Ah oui, là ça me va  




			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> Pensez vous qu'un rat* puisse* se domestiquer
> Pensez vous que le rat* est* un animal méchant
> Pensez vous que le rat *peut *avoir sa place
> 
> Qu'est-ce que la différence de nuance ?


Je ne vois pas vraiment de différence 
edit: après un peu plus de réflexion, je crois que c'est la même nuance qu'à la forme négative. L'indicatif est plus "fort", d'ailleurs dans ces 3 exemples, il est utilisé pour des généralités ("*le* rat")
_Je ne pense pas qu'un rat *puisse* se domestiquer_
_Je ne pense pas que le rat* est* un animal méchant _
_Je ne pense pas que le rat* peut *avoir sa place_


----------



## timpeac

zaby said:
			
		

> Ah oui, là ça me va


Je me demande, en effet, si la raison que tu n'a pas aimé la première phrase de chickenhelene, c'est qu'elle a utilisé "il" ?

Pour toi, on peut dire

"Est-ce que tu penses que ce soit possible ?"


----------



## zaby

Non, je ne le dirais pas.

Je crois qu'Orli a raison, c'est le "est-ce que" qui ne plait pas

(J'ai edité mon message précédent pour la 2e partie de la question)


----------



## timpeac

Oui, bien vu Orli. C'est peut-être que "est-ce que" est moins soigné que "pensez-vous" et que le subjonctif est plus soingé que l'indicatif donc il faut lier les formes soignées et les familières ?


----------



## zaby

Je dirais qu'avec "est-ce-que", la phrase interrogative prend une tournure affirmative (sujet+verbe+complément : _tu penses que c'est possible_ ). et que "à l'oreille" (et à raison ?), nous appliquons les règles de la forme affirmative.


----------



## frenchtranslater

Je crois que vous ne vous concentrez pas sur la question posée.

Pour répondre à la question, on peut vérifier d'une manière précise.

'Est-il possible que' ou 'Soit-il possible que'

Dans ce cas de figure que la première option est correcte.


----------



## frenchtranslater

Ou vous pouvez dire: Penses-tu qu'il soit possible que


----------



## timpeac

frenchtranslater said:
			
		

> Je crois que vous ne vous concentrez pas sur la question posée.
> 
> Pour répondre à la question, on peut vérifier d'une manière précise.
> 
> 'Est-il possible que' ou 'Soit-il possible que'
> 
> Dans ce cas de figure que la première option est correcte.


 
Non, je ne crois pas parce que selon ce raisonnement les deux phrases

Pensez-vous que c'est possible ? 
Pensez-vous que ce soit possible ?

donneraient

est-ce possible ? et soit-ce possible ?

et seulement la première option serait bonne, et nous avons déjà vu que la seconde est acceptable aussi.


----------



## Duckiee

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis un peu confuse ici. Une de mes enseignantes dit qu'on doit utiliser le subjonctif si certains verbes comme croire et penser sont en question. Néanmois, une autre enseignante dit qu'après la construction Est-ce que, on utilise l'indicatif.
J'ai fait tout mon possible pour trouver la réponse mais sans succès.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Me-K

Est-ce que tu penses que: penser est bien à l'indicatif.

Par contre, pour la suite, l'indicatif, le conditionnel et le subjonctif me paraissent tous les trois possibles.

Attends un grammairien.


----------



## Katsebourg

Bonjour. Le subjonctif n'est pas automatique après ces verbes ! Exemple :
"Je pense qu'il va pleuvoir" ; "Je crois que tu te trompes" ; "Je ne pense pas qu'il viendra" ; "Crois-tu que cela ira ?"...
Mais on peut dire :
"Je ne pense pas que tu puisses y arriver" ; "Je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire".
Cela répond-il à ta question ?


----------



## Duckiee

On dit:
Est-ce que tu penses qu'il est intelligent?
ou 
Est-ce que tu penses qu'il soit intelligent?
Je n'en suis pas sûre. Penser est à la forme interrogative mais...


----------



## Me-K

Si la question est neutre, objective, je préfère: _est-ce que tu penses qu'il est intelligent?_ 

Si par contre l'on doute qu'il puisse être intelligent, ce serait le subjonctif, mais je préfèrerais marquer ce doute, par exemple de cette façon: _est-ce que tu penses possible qu'il soit intelligent? _ou encore: _est-ce que tu penses qu'il puisse être intelligent?_


----------



## Duckiee

Donc vous dites que généralement, c'est l'indicatif. Si je le comprends bien. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Me-K

Je suis neutre sur le plan général, entre indicatif, subjonctif et conditionnel.
Ici, je n'ai répondu que sur l'exemple proposé.

En plus, la formule _est-ce que tu penses que?_ est elle-même susceptible d'une très grandes diversité d'emploi, je suis donc forcément prudent.


----------



## Duckiee

Mais généralement parlant, si cela se trouve dans un examen, je préfère l'indicatif, n'est pas? On ne me donnera pas des nuances qui sont plus compréhensibles pour les Français , j'espère.


----------



## Chimel

La contradiction apparente entre les deux enseignantes peut aussi être liée au niveau de langue (oral, écrit etc): chacune a peut-être raison à sa manière. En gros:

- verbes d'opinion avec une négation: le subjonctif reste très vivant, même en langage parlé ("je ne pense pas qu'il soit d'accord"); l'indicatif est admis mais est caractéristique d'un style plus relâché

- verbes d'opinion à la forme interrogative: tendance très nette à l'indicatif en français moderne ("est-ce que tu penses qu'il est/sera d'accord").

Comme le note Hanse, l'usage du subjonctif à la forme interrogative exige que la question elle-même soit exprimée sous la forme la plus classique (inversion verbe/sujet): "Croyez-vous qu'il soit d'accord?" Mais plus beaucoup de gens ne parlent comme cela aujourd'hui.
Dès qu'on pose la question avec "est-ce que" et à plus forte raison sans inversion ("Tu crois que...?"), l'indicatif s'impose, sinon il y a rupture de style.


----------



## Aoyama

Le problème, _c'est la forme, affirmative ou négative_ qui décide de l'indicatif ou du subjonctif, avec les verbes dit "d'opinion" (croire, penser etc) et d'autres verbes comme craindre, avoir peur etc.
. je crois qu'il viendra / je ne crois pas qu'il vienne
. je pense qu'il saura le faire / je ne pense pas qu'il sache le faire
. j'ai peur qu'il soit malade
. je crains qu'il ne comprenne [pas] (deux sens)


----------



## lemeque

L'indicatif n'est pas la seule possibilité. L'emploi se fait selon le sens, où on met l'accent, sur le doute ou la réalisation possible de qqchose tel que démontré par les exemples cités. Nettement un des problèmes envisagé dans la question est l'emploi de la forme est-ce que tu penses. Cette expression est lourde. Penses-tu qu'il est/soit intelligent? serait possiblement de rigueur...


----------



## geostan

Si la question porte sur la forme de l'interrogation: est-ce que... vs. inversion, je répondrais que cela n'a rien à voir avec le choix.

Cela dit, la forme interrogative de _croire_ ou de _penser_ appelle en principe le subjonctif à moins que le verbe de la subordonnee ne soit au futur ou au conditionnel.

Pour le présent ou le passé, je crois qu'on a le choix. Si le sujet parlant n'a aucune opinion personnelle, il mettrait sans doute le subjonctif. Si, par contre, il veut donner l'impression qu'il croit que la réponse devrait être _oui_, il mettrait l'indicatif.


----------



## hosseinTB

Bonjour à tousJe me demande pourquoi on dit :"Penses-tu qu'il soit malade ?"mais :"Tu penses qu'il est malade ?"C'est qu'il est du registre familier?merci d'dvance...


----------



## janpol

Une supposition : même si c'est une question, la phrase 'Tu penses qu'il est malade ?" a la structure d'une phrase affirmative. Or on utilise l'indicatif à la forme  affirmative et lplutôt le subjonctif à la forme interrogative. Si j'affirme, c'est que je pense détenir la vérité; si je pose une question, c'est que je doute...


----------



## snarkhunter

... Bien d'accord avec *janpol*. Toutefois, on peut aussi trouver un _indicatif_ avec la _forme interrogative_.

_Tu penses qu'il est malade ?_

Cet usage a pour fonction de renforcer l'_hypothèse_ contenue dans la phrase : c'est-à-dire que la réponse attendue est plutôt positive dans ce cas.


----------



## Ratkom2

La règle est simple :  On emploie le subjonctif,entre autres,avec les verbes d'opinion(penser,croire etc...) 
à la forme interrogative et interro-négative quand il y a inversion du sujet et du verbe.
Dans ce cas l'idée de doute,comme l'a souligné janpol,est plus accentuée.


----------



## epinephrin

_1) Pense-tu qu'il est normal qu'il ne fasse pas ces devoirs?

2) Pense-tu qu'il soit normal qu'il ne fasse pas ces devoirs?_

Les deux me paraissent correcte mais je n'arrive pas à l'expliquer d'autant plus que la dernière subordonné reste subjonctive. On ne se préoccupe pas de déterminer si le sujet fait ces devoirs mais simplement d'avoir une opinion sur cet idée.

Ceci dit pour la première phrase, on dirais que l'emploi de "il est normal" rend la subordonné qui suit non-hypothétique.
Et dans la deuxième phrase, il y a comme un semblant de sarcasme non?

Alors laquelle de ces phrases est la plus correcte et académique? Et la plus approprié si je veux être le plus neutre possible?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

De mon point de vue, elles sont aussi correctes l'une que l'autre.
Comme dit, l'utilisation d'un _indicatif_ dans la première phrase rend la seconde subordonnée factuelle (il est avéré qu'il ne fait pas ses devoirs), alors que le _subjonctif_ dans la seconde phrase fait de la proposition une hypothèse (ou un fait non nécessairement constaté au moment où elle est exprimée). Que l'hypothèse ait un fort degré de probabilité n'y change rien : on parle tout de même ici d'un cas général et non permanent.


----------



## aeb31

Bonjour, 

Pour moi seule la première phrase est correcte. Je n'aurais utilisé le subjonctif qu'à la forme négative. Et pour ce qui est du sens que cela donne(rait) à la deuxième subordonnée, je ne vois aucune différence entre les deux.


----------



## epinephrin

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses, Snarkhunter et aeb31.



> Je n'aurais utilisé le subjonctif qu'à la forme négative.



Une forme négative mais sur quel point? _Ne pense-tu pas qu'il soit normal_ ? ou _Pense-tu qu'il ne soit pas normal_?
Tu dis bien _crois-tu qu'il soit parti_ et non _crois-tu qu'il est parti_? Le subjonctif a sa place dans une interrogative.


----------



## aeb31

Je dirais : 

penses-tu qu'il est normal qu'il fasse ses devoirs ... 
mais 
ne penses-tu pas qu'il soit normal qu'il fasse ses devoirs ... 

tout comme je dirais 

crois-tu qu'il est parti ?
mais 
ne crois-tu pas qu'il soit parti ?


----------



## epinephrin

1) Admettons que tu as raison 2) Admettons que tu ais raison,
Je choisis la phrase 2) parceque je n'admets pas 

Mais admettons, Crois-tu que tu as raison? Crois-tu que tu ais raison?

Ouai okay j'admet que c'est ambigue. Parcequ'on dit_ je crois qu'il a raison_, du fait que je le crois vraiment je le décris comme factuel, et dans _je ne crois pas qu'il ait raison_, là c'est pas une idée descriptive d'une réalité.

Mais avec la forme interrogative, je ne sais pas si je dois accorder la forme subordonné à celui qui est sensé croire ou à celui qui pose la question. Et si je considère que l'idée m'appartient parceque c'est moi qui l'émet en posant cette question, alors dans ce cas je mettrais la subordonné au subjonctif. _"Crois-tu que tu ais raison? Moi non!_"


----------

